# ***Official*** Barclays (English) Premier League Thread



## Judoka

Start of the season last night with some good results. Hull City beat Fulham which i wasn't fully expecting. It's one match but it will be bad for Fulham to be relegated as we can't have Australia's number 1 goalkeeper not playing top tier soccer.

Tonight's matches(Not results just my predictions)
Aston Villa Vs Manchester City - Villa 2-1
Chelsea Vs Portsmouth - Draw 1-1
Newcastle United Vs Manchester United - Man Utd 2-0


----------



## plazzman

I'm very excited for this season for some reason. Want to see how all those transfers turn out.

So is Berbatov moving to United or what, cause if so, Im movin to Manchester and getting seasons tickets.


----------



## kilik

Good to see a thread for the best football league in the world. I support Man United, it seems like we are buying Berbatov or Santa Cruz.


----------



## Judoka

Berbatov would be an awesome buy for United. Villa have their sights on Santa Cruz i believe and some good money.

I am an Aston Villa fan and excited by the news that Randy Lerner has said Martin O' Neill has some big money to spend on players which means Villa can go from perhaps a good team that runs around 6th on the table to pushing it to a "big 5" instead of the current "big 4".

I think Scolari will do great for Chelsea this season and i think will sort out the problems Chelsea has of not bonding together as well as some of the other teams. I think Chelsea will slightly edge out Manchester United this season for first spot.

My top 8 for this season.

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester United
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Aston Villa
6. Tottenham
7. Blackburn
8. Everton


----------



## plazzman

I'm not too sold on Scholari's success with Chelsea. I mean, he's never shown a sign of adapting to the English style, his teams have been too flamboyant, but if he IS successful, Chelsea will be unstoppable.


----------



## MalkyBoy

I watch a lot of football and I'm addicted to Sky Sports News, which is basically the EPL news channel and i keep hearing that Alan Curbishley is under pressure despite finishing 10th last season and winning his first game. 

I hate the english media at times their expectations are too high. The media got Jol sacked after 2 or 3 games last season as well after two consecuitve 5th place finishes. 

My predictions Man United will win the league Chelsea will finish second Arsenal will start well but fade. Beneitez will get sacked Liverpool will finsih 4th and Villa will finsh 5th unless Everton can get some top signings in the next two weeks.


----------



## kilik

Na Malky I see Liverpool doing really good this year and could challenge for the title. Ofcourse I see Man United winning the season but Chelsea and liverpool are going to be close for second and third. Did you guys know that Man United could of got Torres a couple of years ago? But they wouldnt pay how much Athletico Madrid wanted for him. Torres is the best striker in the premier league and I see him and Gerrard leading Liverpool high up the league this year.

Seems like we are actually getting Berbatov . Man United champions three years in a row.

Edit: Tottenham have a good team this year and could become one of the top four but they need to learn how to play together.


----------



## Bazza89

Another Man U fan from London :confused03:

I see another two horse race for the title TBH I think its a coinflip between Chelsea and Man U.

Arsenal don't have the physical strength or experience IMO but I still expect them to finish 3rd.

Liverpool aren't on the same level as Chelsea or Man U, they have two top world class players whilst you need five or six to mount a realistic title challenge now days. I think Benitez rotates too much and Crouch would have been better than Robbie Keane as long as you play him regularly. Still see them getting 4th though as they've got a pretty good squad.

Think Villa have got a really good shot at 5th this year especially now it looks as though Barry will stay. I think we only need a 20 goals a season striker and a couple of decent squad players and we have a realistic shot at the top four.

I think any three out of West Brom, Stoke, Hull, Fulham, Bolton or Wigan are going down and maybe throw Blackburn into the mix as outsiders despite their result yesterday.

Looking forward to a good season though, hopefully Villa will have a good run in the Uefa Cup aswell.:thumb02:


----------



## kilik

Been supporting Man U since a was a little boy so you can shut up. I go and watch them once in a while so if you think I am a glory hunter then you can think again. Plz dont get me started.


----------



## Bazza89

I was only joking mate but even if you've been supporting them since you were a kid _and_ you go "once in a while" you've got to admit you're still a glory hunter.


----------



## kilik

Well no im not because I used to live near Manchester. You dont know me or my background.

EDIT: (back on topic) Chelsea beat Portsmouth pretty easily. Good start against a team who could contest for 5th spot. Does anyone else like Portsmouth's strikers. The tallest striker partnering with one of the smallest strikers.


----------



## XitUp

Judoka said:


> Tonight's matches(Not results just my predictions)
> 
> Newcastle United Vs Manchester United - Man Utd 2-0


Well, that would be better than last season 



Bazza89 said:


> Another Man U fan from London :confused03:


A Man U fan who isn't from Manchester!?!?!?! Unheard of!


----------



## Bazza89

kilik said:


> Well no im not because I used to live near Manchester. You dont know me or my background.
> 
> EDIT: (back on topic) Chelsea beat Portsmouth pretty easily. Good start against a team who could contest for 5th spot. Does anyone else like Portsmouth's strikers. The tallest striker partnering with one of the smallest strikers.


Yeah, I think Chelsea are Uniteds only real challengers this year despite what you might hear fron deluded Liverpool fans.

Also where is near Manchester exactly, I'm not having a go but it just grates me when people clearly follow a team just because they win trophies and then get all offended when they are rightly labelled a "glory hunter".

BTW do you think Ronaldos gonna have another season like last year or if he might have a drop in form after two good seasons.


----------



## wafb

I give my support to Liverpool. I think it's great that Sportsnet shows two games every Saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazza89

Villa winning 4-1 against Man City with 20 minutes left, Agbonlahor hat-trick.
Holte Enders in the sky.


----------



## MJB23

I like Man U and Arsenal. I wish I knew when they showed the games here tho.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Bazza89 said:


> Yeah, I think Chelsea are Uniteds only real challengers this year despite what you might hear fron deluded Liverpool fans.
> 
> Also where is near Manchester exactly, I'm not having a go but it just grates me when people clearly follow a team just because they win trophies and then get all offended when they are rightly labelled a "glory hunter".
> 
> BTW do you think Ronaldos gonna have another season like last year or if he might have a drop in form after two good seasons.


I think Ronaldo will have an excellent season just not quite as good as the last one.

Near Manchester is a relative term. On a forum of mostly Americans Croydon is near Manchester. Same travel time for most members. So technically he is not lying.


----------



## XitUp

XitUp said:


> Well, that would be better than last season


:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman

I have huge support for Everton this year, they've always been my dark horses. And I'm still gonna give Spurs love, even though Keane and potentially Berbatov are gone.

Too bad I have zero time to watch these games


----------



## kilik

Everton aint coming anywhere this year. They havent bought anyone this year and the fans are not happy about it. After their lose yesterday they got booed off the pitch.


----------



## plazzman

I know, but I'm a huge fan of their players. Cahill, Arteta, Neville, Johnson & Co. Those guys play a different tune than others.


----------



## Bazza89

Phil Neville, really???

I like Cahill, think he's a seriously underrated player and could do a job in one of the top teams. 

Before the summer I thought Everton would be in the european spots and possibly pushing Liverpool for fourth along with Villa and Spurs but after making literally no signings I see them with a top half, maybe borderline top six/seven finish cos they've still got a fair bit of quality and a team that plays together well.

After today my faith in Martin O'Neill has been strengthened even more and Barry showed Liverpool just why he's worth at *least* 18M. He's keeping Hargreaves and Carrick out of the England team and those two, whilst overrated, both cost 18m of Man Uniteds money.


----------



## plazzman

Yeah, Neville.

I never thought he had the same skills his brother had to hang in ManU, so a lesser team in Everton has suited him much better. Plus, he's not that old yet, so he's still pushin up those wings.


----------



## Bazza89

Yeah, I suppose he's always been a hard worker and can do a pretty decent job for any team. Thinking about it he really has made the most of the skills he's got by being a pretty intelligent player.

Just surprising cos he's not really the sort of player to attract someone to his team.


----------



## Judoka

Everton won't do that badly, they haven't bought anyone but they have a good squad to start the season anyway. I think Neville is a good player to have on a team. Cahill is a legend, when ever Australia are in need in a soccer match he is there, forget Kewell, Viduka, Neill, Bresciano or anyone else Cahill is Australia's top outfield player IMO.

I am VERY happy with Villa's result today and Martin O' Neill is a fantastic coach. I think we are going to go fairly well this season.


----------



## bbjd7

My boys Chelsea came through looking good.

Luis Scolari will breath some fresh air into the team and with Deco and Lampard running the offense and getting the ball to Drogba I hink they are going to take the Premiership.


----------



## Judoka

Aston Villa lost to Stoke City of all teams 3-2?.....WTF!?

That was a good game to get an early shot bat the top of the table. Liverpool next week, we better wake up and switch on, they won't be so forgiving to only beat us by one goal with a bad performance.


----------



## bbjd7

Arsenal dropped the game today, Lazy Shevchenko is on his way out, Robinho might be buying his way out of Spain the early season has been going very well for Chelsea.


----------



## Judoka

bbjd7 said:


> Arsenal dropped the game today, Lazy Shevchenko is on his way out, Robinho might be buying his way out of Spain the early season has been going very well for Chelsea.


Shevchenko didn't do well at Chelsea, he is a great player though.

Robinho at Chelsea would be a painful sight for the other Premier League teams and i have heard Milan have agreed to sell Kaka to Chelsea if they pay a record 102 million.


----------



## bbjd7

I love Andrei but he didn't fit with Chelsea and it wasn't going to get better.

If Chelsea gets Kaka or Robinho they become IMO the best team in the world.


----------



## Judoka

bbjd7 said:


> I love Andrei but he didn't fit with Chelsea and it wasn't going to get better.
> 
> If Chelsea gets Kaka or Robinho they become IMO the best team in the world.


They already have the potential to be the best team in the world they just need to be a team not a bunch of individual superstars. Which means they must have a coach that can do that and if Scolari can't then.........?


----------



## bbjd7

Yea they are damn talented hopefully they can actually play offensive soccer for once and start scoring goals.

Talent wise they are defiantly up there and adding Deco defiantly opens up the field.


----------



## Judoka

bbjd7 said:


> Yea they are damn talented hopefully they can actually play offensive soccer for once and start scoring goals.
> 
> Talent wise they are defiantly up there and adding Deco defiantly opens up the field.


I don't think goals will be a problem with Chelsea especially if they band together exceptionally well under Scolari. Scolari likes things under control and "his" way so io think buying Scolari was more valuable then Kaka, Ronaldinho and Christiano Ronaldo together.

I think Chelsea will win the Premiership this year.


----------



## bbjd7

I hope you are right my friend and I agree that Scolari is a great add.


----------



## Judoka

bbjd7 said:


> *I hope you are right* my friend and I agree that Scolari is a great add.


I certainly don't but it is looking a likely path.

At least my Australia soccer team won, Aston Villa losing isn't why i am angry it's just who we lost to, MON doesn't look happy either. I am sure Villa will bounce back strong though.

Here is the highlights if anyone is interested between Sydney FC and Central Coast Mariners(A-League in Australia) last night.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovzLLuEE78o


----------



## plazzman

Andrei going back to Milan is bitter-sweet delight for me. On one hand, I freakin love the guy and he's back where he belongs, but on the other, I f*cking hate Milan.

PS: Chelsea circa 03-05 was where it's at. Duff, Gudjonson, Kezman, Mutu, Lampard, Gallas. Good times.


----------



## XitUp

Judoka said:


> Here is the highlights if anyone is interested between Sydney FC and Central Coast Mariners(A-League in Australia) last night.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovzLLuEE78o


My friend/woman is in Australia for 16 weeks, our local footy team Grimsby Town FC are nicknamed the Mariners so she was gonna go see them and take her town shirt. I think she forgot to pack it though.


----------



## FunkYou

As a tottenham fan i am already disapointed in this season. I was really looking forward to it but someone had tehbright idea tosell Keane , our mst consistent playr for teh last 3 years. Now Berbatov is going as well so we are left with Darren effin Bent as our sole striker! With all this money coming in we need to get at least one striker but time is running out fast.


----------



## bbjd7

plazzman said:


> PS: Chelsea circa 03-05 was where it's at. Duff, Gudjonson, Kezman, Mutu, Lampard, Gallas. Good times.


Yes it was Plazz. O man did I love those teams. The teams for the last two years have really never played well together.


----------



## MalkyBoy

FunkYou said:


> As a tottenham fan i am already disapointed in this season. I was really looking forward to it but someone had tehbright idea tosell Keane , our mst consistent playr for teh last 3 years. Now Berbatov is going as well so we are left with Darren effin Bent as our sole striker! With all this money coming in we need to get at least one striker but time is running out fast.


No offence man but I can see Ramos getting the sack soon, You should have never got rid of Jol.


----------



## Ivan

If only Charlie ( Vedran Corluka ) would move to Tottenham and leave that problematic situation in City with the owner and shit.. we need our players in better shape be4 the qualification 4 the WC.. And Luka Modric would get better since he is friend with Chorluka i only see it as a win move 4 the Spurs


----------



## FunkYou

MalkyBoy said:


> No offence man but I can see Ramos getting the sack soon, You should have never got rid of Jol.


Jol was screwed over but he was making no improvment in our defense. Despite two top 5 finishes we had conceded more goals than anyone not in the bottom 6. The only reason we had success was that we had scored more goals than anyone not in the top 4.

Ramos needs to time and a settled dressing room. He is a proven success in La Liga, Copa Del Rey and Europe. Give him Arshavin and this season then judge his performance.



Ivan said:


> If only Charlie ( Vedran Corluka ) would move to Tottenham and leave that problematic situation in City with the owner and shit.. we need our players in better shape be4 the qualification 4 the WC.. And Luka Modric would get better since he is friend with Chorluka i only see it as a win move 4 the Spurs


The only benefit of this move would be to give Modric a playmate. We already have plenty of cover at centre back and right back so I cannot see Corluka getting a game if he did move.


----------



## plazzman

bbjd7 said:


> Yes it was Plazz. O man did I love those teams. The teams for the last two years have really never played well together.


That's because they're going to Madrid route, in that the bigger the name, the better the result. Chelsea had a great plan in building a strong core, back then. They really functioned properly and weren't too caught up with money.

Damn, I miss Duff and Guddy.


PS: It's a damn shame Berbatov and Keane were split up, I loved that duo.


----------



## AmRiT

Bazza89 said:


> Phil Neville, really???
> 
> I like Cahill, think he's a seriously underrated player and could do a job in one of the top teams.
> 
> Before the summer I thought Everton would be in the european spots and possibly pushing Liverpool for fourth along with Villa and Spurs but after making literally no signings I see them with a top half, maybe borderline top six/seven finish cos they've still got a fair bit of quality and a team that plays together well.
> 
> After today my faith in Martin O'Neill has been strengthened even more and Barry showed Liverpool just why he's worth at *least* 18M. He's keeping Hargreaves and Carrick out of the England team and those two, whilst overrated, both cost 18m of Man Uniteds money.


You're having a laugh if you think Barry is worth more than 15mil, he is only valued that highly because of his nationality, you can find better player internatinally for cheaper

I'm surprised how people are disregarding Liverpool in the title race, it's one thing to win when you're playing good football but the fact that they won playingbad shows that they can contend

give it a few games, Liverpool will be back to their best, with Mascherano and Lucas back and Gerrard, Torres and Keane playing at their best, Liverpool will be a force in the title race


----------



## Ivan

I believe that Corluka could play for any team on this planet .. he is one of the better ones we have plus hes young so who ever has him should use him .. this season hes gonna be even better .. didnt watch the game against west ham but i heard that he started some good action which led to 2 goals .. that should mean something.. not only a defensive lad.. 
Well yeah i do believe that he would play should he move from City .. last season he played most games of all his teammates and u could call him a rookie back then in england .. should Tottenham not get him some1 else will .. and that 1 could easy be ManU.. its only a question of $ when that happens and he wont be worth 10 mil anymore


----------



## MalkyBoy

FunkYou said:


> Jol was screwed over but he was making no improvment in our defense. Despite two top 5 finishes we had conceded more goals than anyone not in the bottom 6. The only reason we had success was that we had scored more goals than anyone not in the top 4.
> 
> Ramos needs to time and a settled dressing room. He is a proven success in La Liga, Copa Del Rey and Europe. Give him Arshavin and this season then judge his performance.


Its England and he will not get time, Curbishley was under pressure before the season began Ramos with no wins in two games the pressure is mounting.

The English media can be horrific at times and they will happily see Ramos sacked to get a story


----------



## MalkyBoy

xAmRiT said:


> You're having a laugh if you think Barry is worth more than 15mil, he is only valued that highly because of his nationality, you can find better player internatinally for cheaper



Totally agree about Barry because there is so much money in the premiership and english player has is value doubled right off the bat and if you want a premiership to premiership transfer the price you have to pay silly money

Thats why there are so many foreigners in the premier league.


----------



## Bazza89

xAmRiT said:


> You're having a laugh if you think Barry is worth more than 15mil, he is only valued that highly because of his nationality, you can find better player internatinally for cheaper
> 
> I'm surprised how people are disregarding Liverpool in the title race, it's one thing to win when you're playing good football but the fact that they won playingbad shows that they can contend
> 
> give it a few games, Liverpool will be back to their best, with Mascherano and Lucas back and Gerrard, Torres and Keane playing at their best, Liverpool will be a force in the title race


Yeah but nationality comes into play when your talking about transfer fees, especially with the possibility of a 6+5 rule coming into play. Look at Carrick and Hargreaves, both cost 18M and Barrys a much better player than either of them.

TBF I can't see Liverpool even contending the title anytime soon. Mascherano can't tackle and will always be muscled out of games by a world class midfielder, especially in England. Robbie Keane is a bad signing IMO, yeah he can look good but he's too greedy and goes missing too often. Look at how many clubs he's been at.
Torres is world class and Gerrard can be on his day. Lucas, the jury's still out but he does look like he's got bags of potential.

Thats two top players at the club and you know thats not enough to challenge Man U or Chelsea.


----------



## AmRiT

Bazza89 said:


> Yeah but nationality comes into play when your talking about transfer fees, especially with the possibility of a 6+5 rule coming into play. Look at Carrick and Hargreaves, both cost 18M and Barrys a much better player than either of them.
> 
> TBF I can't see Liverpool even contending the title anytime soon. Mascherano can't tackle and will always be muscled out of games by a world class midfielder, especially in England. Robbie Keane is a bad signing IMO, yeah he can look good but he's too greedy and goes missing too often. Look at how many clubs he's been at.
> Torres is world class and Gerrard can be on his day. Lucas, the jury's still out but he does look like he's got bags of potential.
> 
> Thats two top players at the club and you know thats not enough to challenge Man U or Chelsea.


Mascherano can tackle, he took Kaka out of the CL final in 07


----------



## Bazza89

Mascherano is lucky he doesn't get at least booked pretty much every game. He's a good player no argument and he's got great positioning but bringing up one game doesn't change the fact that he hacks at at least a couple of players a game and comes over the top way too often in his tackles.


----------



## e-thug

Bazza89 said:


> Torres is world class and Gerrard can be on his day.


Your having a laugh, Gerrard can be? give the guy some credit he *is* world class, one of the best in the world.

As a Liverpool fan I still am fairly optimistic, I dont think we can finish any higher than 2nd this year though.

Watched them beat sunderland and Middlesborough playing some pretty average stuff, once we get Torres, Keane and Gerrard on the same page I think we will be pretty dangerous.

Believe Chelsea will be the team winning this year, watched them against Wigan and they looked very lethargic, maybe due to the international weekend, however they made it look easy against a feisty Wigan.


----------



## AmRiT

Gerrard is world class for sure

You can't name 3 Centre Midfielders as good as him, maybe Kaka other than that, no one is as good as Gerrard


----------



## e-thug

xAmRiT said:


> Gerrard is world class for sure
> 
> You can't name 3 Centre Midfielders as good as him, maybe Kaka other than that, no one is as good as Gerrard


Exactly, and I aint saying it just cuz im a Liverpool fan.

Anyhow, what ya think of the Pompey Vs United game? honestly thought United looked just 'ok' but they can be forgiven as there were alot of regulars missing for that game.


----------



## Bazza89

I just don't see Gerrard as a real world class midfielder, he gives the ball away far too often and dives way too much IMO. The best thing he's got going for him is he usually shows up in the big games when it counts.

I just think it's the fact that he's pretty ridiculously overrated especially by the media that makes me dislike him.

I do rate Gerrard, just not to the extent that most other people do. Still, glad he's not playing today.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Man City have put a £34 million in for Berbatov and its looking as if he may go. Man United will be pissed since Spurs are giving their bids the rubber ear.


----------



## kilik

Berbatov just finished a medical for Man United. All Man United have to do is put in a good bid for Berbatov then he is theirs.


----------



## MalkyBoy

kilik said:


> Berbatov just finished a medical for Man United. All Man United have to do is put in a good bid for Berbatov then he is theirs.


I heard that too but Spurs have not accepted any bids from them and their bids are in the region of City's bids give or take a few mill.

Plus Spurs are dying to get Man U done for tapping up Berbatov


----------



## plazzman

This just in!

Manchester City has successfully signed Robinho!

Tottenham have signed Corluka and Pavluchenko

Manchester United have most likely signed Dimitar Berbatov!!!

Liverpool have sold Andriy Voronin to Hertha Berlin.

Everton have signed Luis Saha.


----------



## bbjd7

Chelsea really should've made a move this could really hurt them.


----------



## plazzman

Chelsea has enough players, they'd just ruin chances for other players.

This is huge for ManCity, I see them doing pretty good this year.


----------



## bbjd7

Honestly though putting Robinho in there to make plays for Drogba really would've helped.

Man City defiantly made a big statement today though.


----------



## plazzman

Yeah, but that would be a bit out of their ordinary plans, they usually play Drogba alone and feed him through mid, double strikers hasn't been Chelseas motives as far as Im concerned.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea but Chelsea is also known for boring play something that giving Drogba help up front would help fix.

Sure Deco and Lampard working together has done pretty well but someone to set Drogba up IMO would be the perfect thing right now.


----------



## plazzman

Would take some getting used to, but it'd work after time.

And I thought you were a Chelsea man? I actually enjoy their style of play.


----------



## Ivan

Good luck Charlie stay healthy have fun .. 

Didnt Hertha Berlin loan him for 1 year .. and maybe with a deal of buying him after that loan is finished .. salary is split 50% - 50% between clubs .. but anyway

I am kinda surprised that Robinho is in City now.. thats how u forget that u have lost a pretty good defender .. couple of weeks ago their coach was unhappy with the rumors of Charlie going away .. Today hes the happiest person on this world.. how things can change very fast ( Cro Cop fans or should i say ex fans know that very good )

Too many sunflowers .. but i aint complaining


----------



## e-thug

One of the biggest suprises ever at the transfer window (Robinho to Man City).

However, there has been a lot of ppl saying that Man City are gonna crack the top 4 this year which I find absolutely comical.


----------



## bbjd7

Plazz I am a Chelsea man which is why I'm upset.

I like their style of play when it works but when it doesn't it fails badly. And I think a more exicting style of play would fit them better.


----------



## plazzman

Why fix it when it aint broken :dunno:

As much as I hate Chelsea, I have to admit that they're very affective.


----------



## bbjd7

Well hopefully you are right and Chelsea is fine as currently built. The more I think about the talent level the more I calm down however I will say I hate seeing Anelka in games the quicker Drogba comes back full time and he can go back to the bench the happier I will be.


----------



## Ivan

Found this on some Croatian site .. 









well maybe they wont get them but with that ambitions they could get the next generation .. money money money must be funny in a rich mans world.. 

with that robinho money they could have bought whole Bosnian league.. all divisions


----------



## bbjd7

Yea it'll be interesting to see if Man City will keep spending like this in the future and if they do what Man U, Arsenal, and Liverpool do since they have much smaller check books then Man City and Chelsea do.


----------



## Liam!

bbjd7 said:


> Yea it'll be interesting to see if Man City will keep spending like this in the future and if they do what Man U, Arsenal, and Liverpool do since they have much smaller check books then Man City and Chelsea do.


Should really rule Arsenal out of the big buying, i mean Arsene doesn't really spend he spend what 10m on Nasri the whole summer (Correct me if im wrong)
I cant wait to see who city start to bid for though! Ive heard rumors they want C.Ronaldo from united.


----------



## FunkYou

Glad the transfer window is closed now so that some focus can return to actual games rather than rumours about who Chelsea will fail to buy this time.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

wish i could get into the EPL. i just cant stand seeing the big 4 every year. Though there is some very good football played.


----------



## plazzman

Well, the Top 10-4 play some really good, underrated Football.


----------



## e-thug

ZeroPRIDE said:


> wish i could get into the EPL. i just cant stand seeing the big 4 every year. Though there is some very good football played.


Your gonna get that with every league in europe though, name one league that doesnt have a big 3 or 4?

On a side note, was realy happy with the Liverpool Vs Man Utd result!! been a long time coming beating those scummers!


----------



## bbjd7

E thug I can name one. France they have a big 1 haha.

Anyone Chelsea looked pretty good agaisnt Man City bad red card on Terry at the end of the game will really hurt them against Man U next week.


----------



## Judoka

Turkey have 2 big teams always win.

Villa play tonight, lets hope it's a good result.


----------



## FunkYou

Judoka said:


> Turkey have 2 big teams always win.
> 
> Villa play tonight, lets hope it's a good result.


I hope it ois a good result just not for Villa. Spurs FTW. As long as it isn't like last season's 4 all heart attack match.


----------



## Bazza89

Unlucky FunkYou, pretty nice win for the Villa, I thought we looked pretty good but Spurs were poor so I won't get too carried away.

I really just think Villa are lacking a top class composed finisher and we've got as good a chance as any of cracking the top 4. Poor finishing aside that could have been 4 or 5 nil last night.


----------



## Judoka

Bazza89 said:


> Unlucky FunkYou, pretty nice win for the Villa, I thought we looked pretty good but Spurs were poor so I won't get too carried away.
> 
> I really just think Villa are lacking a top class composed finisher and we've got as good a chance as any of cracking the top 4. Poor finishing aside that could have been 4 or 5 nil last night.


Hopefully Carew gets a roll on and starts smashing in the goals.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i didnt watch the second half but Bolten v Arsenal was pretty exciting. Bolten getting a early header, then watching Arsenal take over like they should, then Bolten countering late in the half off bad passes. Good stuff.


----------



## plazzman

My goodness, Spurs need a freakin win!


----------



## Judoka

plazzman said:


> My goodness, Spurs need a freakin win!


They have to earn it, they haven't done that yet.


----------



## Ivan

They´ll get it .. Coach is right they need time cause the team is pretty new .. Berbatov and Keane left and u can´t replace them over night not even in couple of months .. now these guys have to step up their game and that takes time .. I hope Modric heals his knee problems cause this league is tuff and maybe the best in the world i sure feel it is nummero uno of all ..


----------



## FunkYou

Spurs need a decent striker to play along side Pavlychenko. We also need to just play better. Not just for 5 minute spells. Haven't seen the highlights of the wigan game but i did hear that Lennon was blatently pulled down but penalty claims were waved away. Watching them play at the moment makes me sad. Especially when I see Martin Jol has taken Hamburg to the top of the league.


----------



## Ivan

First win in England 4 Spurs even if that was only a cup match.. now they have to make it happen in the Premier League ..


----------



## FunkYou

WooHoo! A spurs win at last. Portsmouth will be given another almighty beating at the weekend now. (well maybe)


----------



## Judoka

Villa had a terrible game against QPR and lost but bounced back to beat Sunderland 2-1, they were both nice goals.

Chelsea this weekend, hopefully we can get a draw but who knows, there may even be an upset.

The Liverpool Vs Everton game was good, I don't believe Tim Cahill should have been sent off.

I sure wasn't expecting Hull to beat Arsenal, Hull are having a great start to the season. I originally thought Stoke would be in the same boat as Derby last season but Hull although would not have that bad of a season especially for them but still get relegated. Still a long way to go though.


----------



## MalkyBoy

FunkYou said:


> WooHoo! A spurs win at last. Portsmouth will be given another almighty beating at the weekend now. (well maybe)


Im begining to feel sorry for Ramos I said earlier he would be sacked and the sacking rumours are starting but the Director of football who's name escapes me right now is incharge of buying and selling players. 

Ramos will be held accoutable for when the team fails to perform but its not his team he has to pick a team from a squad brought in by someone else, which I don not think is fair. 

You can not polish a turd but that seems to be the task given to Ramos this season. If he can hold on to january then maybe Spurs will be able to strengthen the squad but I feel Ramos may get the bullet by then.


----------



## FunkYou

MalkyBoy said:


> Im begining to feel sorry for Ramos I said earlier he would be sacked and the sacking rumours are starting but the Director of football who's name escapes me right now is incharge of buying and selling players.
> 
> Ramos will be held accoutable for when the team fails to perform but its not his team he has to pick a team from a squad brought in by someone else, which I don not think is fair.
> 
> You can not polish a turd but that seems to be the task given to Ramos this season. If he can hold on to january then maybe Spurs will be able to strengthen the squad but I feel Ramos may get the bullet by then.


Daniel Comolli is the cock you can't remember the name of. I disagreed with you earlier in the thread about Ramos being given the boot but I can definitley see it as a possibility now. You are right it is not his fault that the best two players and strikers were sold and replaced with no one. Bent hould have been sold and replaced with Pavlychenko. We looked absolutely toothless against pompey.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Jol said no one could have done anything with the team he was given by Comolli and while Ramos did win the Carling cup with almost the same team he seems to have been set an even bigger task again. 

Also Poyet said Bent and Pavlychenko can not play together or words to those affect. The future looks bleak for Spurs. 

I really like Pompey and think they are a good team but they shipped ten goals in two games yet Spurs play one striker against them. One striker agaisnt Man U or Arsenal is fair enough but they should have had a go at Pompey.

Edit- I've been pretty harsh on Spurs of late, I'm a Rangers supporter by the way. I was gutted when Alan Hutton left to join you guys, maybe when he comes back Spurs will rise up the table.


----------



## FunkYou

You are right in every regard about the job given to Ramos. We alwats had a leaky defence under Jol but at least we were among the elite of the premiershoip going forward. now we have the same defence and no attackers. Good luck Jaunde!

I always support Rangers in the scotish league. My grandad lived all his life in Govan and I always don the blue jerey for old firm games.


----------



## MalkyBoy

awesome another ranger fan. I watch a lot of the premier league and I cant get enough of Soccer Am and Soccer Saturday but I dont have one team I just have a few teams I like. Im loving Hull at the moment last year it was Birmingham. I like Pompey too.

Have you been to Govan if so you may enjoy this story that was sent to me today.

A major hurricane (Senga) and an earthquake measuring 5.8 on the
its epicentre in Govan. Victims were seen wandering around
aimlessly, muttering "Pure mental, man-no?".

The hurricane decimated the area causing approximately £30 worth of
damage. Several priceless collections of mementos from Majorca and
the Costa Del Sol were damaged beyond repair. Three areas of
historic burnt out cars were disturbed. Many locals were woken well
before their giros arrived.

Clyde FM reported that hundreds of residents were confused and
bewildered and were still trying to come to terms with the fact that
something interesting had happened in Govan. One resident - Kiely
McGlumpher, a 15-year-old mother of 5 said "It gied me a pure fright
so's it did, my little Chardonnay-Mercedes came running into my
bedroom greetin'. My youngest two, Tyler-Morgan and Megan-Storm
slept through it all. Ah wiz still shaking when I was watching
Trisha the next morning, so's ah wiz."

Apparently though, looting, muggings and car crime were unaffected
and carried on as normal.

The British Red Cross has so far managed to ship 4,000 crates of
Sunny Delight to the area to help the stricken locals. Rescue
workers are still searching through the rubble and have found large
quantities of personal belongings, including benefit books and Bone
China from Poundstretchers.

HOW CAN YOU HELP?
This appeal is to raise money for food and clothing parcels for
those unfortunate enough to be caught up in this disaster. Clothing
is most sought after - items most needed include:
- Fila or Burberry baseball caps
- Kappa tracksuit tops (his and hers)
- Shell suits (female)
- White sport socks
- Rockport boots or Adidas trainers

Food parcels may be harder to come by, but are needed all the same.
Required foodstuffs include:
- Microwave meals
- Pies from Greggs
- Tins of baked beans
- Ice cream
- Cans of Special Brew or bottle of Buckie.
22p buys a biro for filling in the compensation forms
£2 buys chips, crisps and Irn Bru for a family of 9
£5 will pay for a packet of B&H and a lighter to calm the nerves of
those affected.

**Breaking news**
Rescue workers found a girl in the rubble smothered in raspberry
alcho-pop... 'where are you bleeding from?' they asked, "Ibrox" said
the girl, "wits that tae you?"


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Ohhhhhhh, only just seen this thread.

Regular poster here from now on for sure.

All praise the best player in the world - Paul Scholes.

raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Did I scare you all off?


----------



## plazzman

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Ohhhhhhh, only just seen this thread.
> 
> Regular poster here from now on for sure.
> 
> All praise the best player in the world - Paul Scholes.
> 
> raise01:raise01:raise01:


Throw Ryan Giggs in there and I will personally deliver you a handshake.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Did I scare you all off?


Nah I just think cos there was major mma event on sat the football chatter was put on the backburner.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Giggs is one of the greatest United players in there history, but old age has caught up with Giggs more so than with Scholes. As Giggs used to use his pace to go on incredible runs  Giggs is still a great player though, but way less consistant than he used to be. Which is understandable.

Scholes is still one of the greatest players in the World (in my book anyway) I know alot of people don't appreciate how insane he is. All alot of people look for, is Goals and Tricks, so there too busy waiting for Ronaldo to get the ball, and don't notice the disgustingly good pass that Scholes just played to him. 

Yeah though, when United had...

Giggs.... Scholes.... Keane.... Beckham

Will you ever get a better midfield?


----------



## plazzman

Tis true, but Giggs has changed his game with age, he's now the sick passer, rather than runner. And Scholes I agree with, his passes are DIRTY, too bad he's out for 10 weeks.

And I definitly agree about the last part. However, Arsenal's midfield around that same era was pretty damn good as well.


PS: *Guys, I'm now running soccerforum.com, and we need some good knowledgable members, I'd really appreciate it if you guys signed up and posted some there *


----------



## Judoka

plazzman said:


> Tis true, but Giggs has changed his game with age, he's now the sick passer, rather than runner. And Scholes I agree with, his passes are DIRTY, too bad he's out for 10 weeks.
> 
> And I definitly agree about the last part. However, Arsenal's midfield around that same era was pretty damn good as well.
> 
> 
> PS: *Guys, I'm now running soccerforum.com, and we need some good knowledgable members, I'd really appreciate it if you guys signed up and posted some there *


Pretty soon you will own half the world. Ill go with it as long as I get Australia and Sweden.:thumb02: 

I will sign up now.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

plazzman said:


> PS: *Guys, I'm now running soccerforum.com, and we need some good knowledgable members, I'd really appreciate it if you guys signed up and posted some there *


I actually think I joined this a while back, but forgot about it

I'll try find my old name, if not i'll sign up again.


----------



## e-thug

plazzman said:


> PS: *Guys, I'm now running soccerforum.com, and we need some good knowledgable members, I'd really appreciate it if you guys signed up and posted some there *


Signed up about 2 months ago, its a bit of a boring forum to be truthful...your gonna need to spice it up.


----------



## FunkYou

Have signed up and will drop a few posts there now and again


----------



## plazzman

e-thug said:


> Signed up about 2 months ago, its a bit of a boring forum to be truthful...your gonna need to spice it up.


I know, that's one of the main reasons Im over there right now, and why I need more members.


----------



## Judoka

That rep you gave me was 6506 points haha.

Stoke City Vs Spurs this weekend. Interesting game, not so much to watch but to see who wins from the bottom teams.


----------



## plazzman

I'm still pulling for Spurs no matter what, I got faith in those boys.


----------



## FunkYou

I will always pull for spurs but sometimes they test my patience as a fan. The problem this seasonm is most games I have thought we should have enough quality to win everytime we are pretty much toothless. Oh well as the weekend approaches my hopes rise only to be dashed on saturday afternoon


----------



## Bazza89

Plazz is taking over forums like a mad man.

I'll join up when I get back from work tonight.


----------



## FunkYou

It makes you realise how busy this site is when you go on SF. Hoefully some more people can join cos there seem to be as many Mods as members over there,


----------



## B-Real

I'm a mod at a smaller forum and the reason I don't post heaps there is because I'm pretty much the only Scottish fan, so I don't have anybody to discuss the league with. I'll join soccerforum, plazz, as it will most likely have more Rangers fans AND I'm sure you'll appreciate me joining.

Edit: Nevermind. Judoka has just let me know that you're not doing that anymore! LOL!


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Check out this bet I've been doing...

Started putting £5 a week ($10) on Brazil to win the World Cup 2010 at 4/1 (since changed to 5/1) earlier this year.

So far I've put £230 on which will get me £1230 back if it pulls off.

I'm really not expecting it to happen or anything, considering how many teams can win the tournament on the international level.

I just wanted to do something crazy for this World Cup so that I'm really into it as much as I can be. This way also, it doesn't even feel like I've spent £230 on the bet so far, as I haven't done it in one big batch. Doing it in little £5 increments feels so much better.

Anybody feel like joining me? Still plenty of time before it starts


----------



## plazzman

That's a pretty decent bet.

But I can never go against my boys Germany and Holland :dunno:


----------



## Ivan

Watched Stoke vs Tottenham .. red card and penalty in the begin is allways bad .. then Gomes KO´s Corluka .. one of those games if ya know what i mean .. but they are having them far too often every week is a bad one for the Spurs.. but there is Uefa Cup .. and then my team Dinamo Zagreb is playing against NEC Nijmegen .. how interesting Modric and Corluka are former Dinamo players and gonna face their old team soon.. of course what else as Clooney would say


----------



## Judoka

plazzman said:


> That's a pretty decent bet.
> 
> But I can never go against my boys Germany and Holland :dunno:


Germany are fantastic to watch. Strong players all around with Frings and Ballack in midfield and Klose and Podolski up front.

It's hard not to like the team Germany have.


----------



## Bazza89

It's hard not to like any team with Ballack in IMO.

I like the sound of that bet aswell, even though there's ever any value in Brazil to win anything but if it comes in then the values there I suppose.


----------



## Ivan

Spurs won´t win a game this season i heard they offer now that .. wouldnt put much money on that still.. 30 games left or something .. 

Whoever put his money on Hull from the start of the season is a genious


----------



## Ivan

So the Spurs won their first league game with a new manager but doesnt the sacked one have some credit 4 this win .. strange but Harry is now the hero


----------



## e-thug

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Check out this bet I've been doing...
> 
> Started putting £5 a week ($10) on Brazil to win the World Cup 2010 at 4/1 (since changed to 5/1) earlier this year.
> 
> So far I've put £230 on which will get me £1230 back if it pulls off.
> 
> I'm really not expecting it to happen or anything, considering how many teams can win the tournament on the international level.
> 
> I just wanted to do something crazy for this World Cup so that I'm really into it as much as I can be. This way also, it doesn't even feel like I've spent £230 on the bet so far, as I haven't done it in one big batch. Doing it in little £5 increments feels so much better.
> 
> Anybody feel like joining me? Still plenty of time before it starts


Honestly I think its a great idea and your in with a great chance to win for the simple fact that it is in South Africa, the whether will suit the South American teams more so than the European teams.

Hell, I think this world cup we could see an African team finish 3rd/4th.


----------



## FunkYou

Ivan said:


> So the Spurs won their first league game with a new manager but doesnt the sacked one have some credit 4 this win .. strange but Harry is now the hero


I large percentage of teams tend to win the first match under a new manager. Harry did make a major formation change but players are keen to impress the new boss and to make sure they keep their place in the side.

Hoorah the mighty Lilywhites wona game. Will this be the highlight of my season? probably.


----------



## Ivan

I did not see every game of Spurs but i believe that Harry gave more attacking role to Modric which is good , he should not be a defensive midfielder and Harry seems to know that better then Ramos .. Any way next game is against Arsenal then Liverpool.. if they get some points out of that it would be great .. then maaayybe shop around to make the team better balanced on other positions and bye bye to relegation´s story


----------



## FunkYou

he played a 4-4-1-1 formation with Modric playing just behind Pavlychenko and then later Bent. Makes much more sense to put hi in that creative role and let the midfield look after itself. I don't actually thank we need may more players except for a better striker.


----------



## Ivan

Striker is a must buy but on other position maybe some left winger but a striker would be a help 4 d start ..


----------



## Ivan

Can u believe this


----------



## FunkYou

I am still in a state of shiock that we have scored six goals in two games.


----------



## Ivan

Bentley scored a unreal goal .. now Liverpool doesnt seem so tuff .. amazing game and Spurs look much better last 2 games but they still can improve and should do so.. i wonder if the media & newspaper´s is still making fun of Tottenham over in England..

4-4 goal


----------



## FunkYou

Thanks for posting the vid. Unfortunately it has already been taken down. The newspapers were actually suprisingly OK with Spurs. The people who got criticized were Levy (Chairman) and Comolli (Director of Football). Now that Comolli has been sacked at last hopefull Spurs will stop with that nonsense job title and leave it to the manager.


----------



## Judoka

Good results on the weekend.

The big 4 have taken position, Villa dropped a good chance to bust into the group for another week.


----------



## FunkYou

I actually believe that spurs stand a chance of winning most of their games now. Not saying they will but at least i am not resigned to home defeats to Stoke before kickoff.

Villa stood a good chance of breaking into the mini league that is the top 4 but the sheer number of games got the better of them recently i think.


----------



## Bazza89

Great couple of results for the Villa, thought we might have even deserved to win the Man U game especially as Vidic should have gone for pulling Agbonlahor back IMO.

Champions league here we come!!!


----------



## plazzman

Damnit why is Villa so good!


----------



## Judoka

plazzman said:


> Damnit why is Villa so good!


Great players with Martin O'Neill. A fair few teams have great players but few have a manager as good as MON.

The top 5 at the moment is how I picked it to be at the end of the season. And people doubted me when I said I thought Villa would finish 4th ahead of Arsenal.:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman

Arsenal is nothing but disappointment for me this season


----------



## Judoka

plazzman said:


> Arsenal is nothing but disappointment for me this season


Wenger has been a fantastic manager for Arsenal but I think it is time he stepped down. They still have the potential but are lacking in a lot of areas.


----------



## plazzman

I don't know, I may be one of the few who isn't too hot on the U-19 tactic he's pulling. I think he needs to shell out some cash and get some experience in that team.

Sure, the team has plenty of pace, but they're just not putting it all together, and don't have too much leadership.


----------



## FunkYou

Arsenal don't look like they know what to when they have the ball or how to get it back when the lose it. This makes me happy.

Spurs know how to win suddenly and keep rising up the table. This makes me very happy.


----------



## kilik

Judoka said:


> Wenger has been a fantastic manager for Arsenal but I think it is time he stepped down. They still have the potential but are lacking in a lot of areas.


I agree Arsenal havent won a cup since 2005 when they won the FA cup on penalties. The reason it seems they havent replaced him is because of what he has done for the club but maybe it is time for a new manager who can bring the team forward. He seems to be concentrating too much on young players aswell.


----------



## B-Real

Arsenal is full of kids who have a hard time getting the job done. I don't know if getting rid of Wenger is the right idea, but I think changes do need to be made to the team.


----------



## Bazza89

B-Real said:


> Arsenal is full of kids who have a hard time getting the job done. I don't know if getting rid of Wenger is the right idea, but I think changes do need to be made to the team.


He's just made Fabregas captain as well.

It's never the best idea making your playmaker/best player captain IMO but there isn't really a natural leader in the entire team really.


----------



## Dane~Jeruz

Hopefully all the aggro in the Arsenal changing room is going to work well for us on Tuesday in the Carling cup.

Yes I know the chelsea thing was a one off, but whats wrong with being positive lol. Besides, we were in control of the game last season in the FA cup and it was just 2 moments of brilliance from Eduardo that gave them the game.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Great weekend, United win, Chelsea lose, Liverpool draw, Arsenal lose to Burnley.

Doesn't get much better to be honest...
OH WAIT, PAUL SCHOLES IS BACK TONIGHT!


----------



## Dane~Jeruz

Great result on Tuesday,I think if we get Derby next we will completely demolish them(again) and Wembley is knocking on the door. If we get Tottenham I'm confident enough we may be able to pull off another upset but I'd like to wait for United till Wembley, despite the fact that its a big money game.


----------



## Judoka

Dane~Jeruz said:


> Great result on Tuesday,I think if we get Derby next we will completely demolish them(again) and Wembley is knocking on the door. If we get Tottenham I'm confident enough we may be able to pull off another upset but I'd like to wait for United till Wembley, despite the fact that its a big money game.


I don't know if Burnley will beat Spurs but certainly give them a hard time. Burnley have a good squad and will make a run to get into the EPL next year.


----------



## MalkyBoy

keane just quit as sunderland manager


----------



## Dane~Jeruz

Judoka said:


> I don't know if Burnley will beat Spurs but certainly give them a hard time. Burnley have a good squad and will make a run to get into the EPL next year.


Sure, but the team will be full of confidence after claiming the scalps of 3 premiership teams in the cup so far. One of which was Chelsea at Stamford Bridge, being only the second team to beat them at home in 2 years or something. I'm sure our lads will be full of confidence and will get down to business and play good football no matter who we draw next, just hoping we don't get United till the final. 

I would actually prefer Tottenham next than Derby because if we beat them then it means we've gone through all premiership teams to get to the final (with the exceptions of Bury and Oldham in the first 2 rounds). I wouldn't want the Derby game really because I know for a fact we can beat them and I'd rather see the lads go up against a Prem team and rightfully earn their spot.

As for the premiership, I don't know just yet. Competition is really tight at the top of the Championship but I know the team is good enough to play in the prem its just if our usual Post-Christmas form starts again. We've gone from top 6 in the first half of the season to around 12th-13th in the last 2 seasons. Hopefully Coyle will turn things around this year but anything can happen, our results against Barnsley and Doncaster show that. We are a much better side than both and were expected to get all 6 point which would have took us 3rd with a point above Reading, 3 points behind Birmingham in 2nd and 9 points behind Wolves who are leading the pack. But anything can happen yet and all it takes is for a club to slip into a bad run of form and the whole thing can change.


----------



## plazzman

MalkyBoy said:


> keane just quit as sunderland manager


NOOOOOO!

Damnit, I really liked the guy as boss, regardless of record. I hope he takes another spot soon and doesn't fade away.


----------



## Bazza89

COME ON THE VILLA!!!

Everton 2 - Villa 3

Thought we'd thrown it away in the last minute again but Young pops up in the last 12 seconds and shows his quality.

Probably didn't deserve the win but I'll take it cos it's those sort of games you've gotta win to push for the Champions League places.


----------



## FunkYou

With Arsenal looking rudderless and weak Villa have the best chance anyone has had to break into the top four in years. Just have to hope they stear clear of lasagne the night before the last game.


----------



## Judoka

Bazza89 said:


> COME ON THE VILLA!!!
> 
> Everton 2 - Villa 3
> 
> Thought we'd thrown it away in the last minute again but Young pops up in the last 12 seconds and shows his quality.
> 
> Probably didn't deserve the win but I'll take it cos it's those sort of games you've gotta win to push for the Champions League places.


Yeah! Come on Villa.

Scored in the first 30 seconds and the last 30 seconds. Steve Sidwell is proving to be a great buy, I thought he would be.

The rest of the season will be exciting.


----------



## FunkYou

Come on the Lilywhites tonight!. Need to keep racking up th premiership points as we are no where near safe from relegation yet.


----------



## e-thug

Judoka said:


> Yeah! Come on Villa.
> 
> Scored in the first 30 seconds and the last 30 seconds. Steve Sidwell is proving to be a great buy, I thought he would be.
> 
> The rest of the season will be exciting.


A very exciting game indeed! I was real happy that Everton lost.

Happy that Liverpool won even though playing pretty poorly. If we can get through January still top I really like our chances.


----------



## mattandbenny

Allerdyce new Blackburn boss. I like Allerdyce, glad he's back in the poremier league. Being a West Ham fan though, i hope they continue to do bad as we're near the bottem with them!


----------



## Dane~Jeruz

As a Burnley fan I thought Agent Ince was doing a great job:thumb02:

Hopefully they are in too deep and will face relegation when we get promoted, so we can rub in their cocky faces their old saying "We'll never play in the same league again".


----------



## plazzman

mattandbenny said:


> Allerdyce new Blackburn boss. I like Allerdyce, glad he's back in the poremier league. Being a West Ham fan though, i hope they continue to do bad as we're near the bottem with them!


Whoa, big Sam back in the EPL eh? Should be an interesting season for them.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Wow, haven't been here in a while, and doesn't look like anyone else has either...

So how about Ryan Giggs' incredible performance against Chelsea?  He's great in the centre of the park, I think these days it's a much better suited position for him. Even though, he actually showed some quality pace during the game.

We're top of the league now. Just hopefully Everton do us a favour tonight so it stays that way.


----------



## Bazza89

I'm hoping for a draw tonight as it keeps Villa within distance of Liverpool and Everton off our backs a bit.

I think it's United's title now TBH, I know there's a long way to go but that team with that manager has proven in the past that they can finish strong without choking and win the game's they need to which Chelsea and Liverpool are yet to prove IMO.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Well you got your wish Bazza. Chuffed with that result, went mad when Everton scored.

Villa are only going to get better, they have one of the best managers in the world, after Fergie of course


----------



## plazzman

Villa is nothing short of amazing this year, great performances.

And we already know, Giggs = God. He had a serious showing against Chelsea, one of his best in years. He had so much pace, and hand the entire game in his control. The guy is just so good at dictating the pace of the game that I think he could be in this even longer. He can just sit back and pick off the younger lads with his passes.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Him and Scholes in the centre please.

Carrick, Fletcher, Anderson, get on the bench


----------



## plazzman

Worrrd.

I really don't like Anderson, he offers me nothing except the expected pace of a youngster. I do however like Fletcher.


----------



## Judoka

Giggs is fantastic, coming from me who hates 95% of Manchester United's players. I like some of their older players.

Villa are doing great, we have had some great luck mixed with skills and great managing. I am enjoying being a Villa fan this year.


----------



## e-thug

Absolutely disgusted with the result today, Liverpool it has been 18 damn long years and when ya throw away results like ya did today its no wonder. Im still optimistic, but with the way Man Utd are playing its gonna be difficult to get #1 back.


----------



## wafb

Go Tottenham!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Ivan

What´s with Robinho he don´t wanna stay at Man City anymore.. Tottenham should win again or else the nightmare may have a Freddie Krueger making his comeback


----------



## Bazza89

Apologies to any Spurs fans on here but I wanna see them go down just cos I hate Harry Redknapp.

It's gonna be hard for Villa with Young out for 3 games cos he's been one of the best players in the entire league this year. I still think it's well within our capabilties to finish in the top 4 and c'mon we're only three points off top, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Garchez

Ivan said:


> What´s with Robinho he don´t wanna stay at Man City anymore.. Tottenham should win again or else the nightmare may have a Freddie Krueger making his comeback


when your team is doing badly oyu'd want to leave. but i'm pretty sure the reason he left training was because of a family issue in brazil (now i remember acouple years back i think it was his mother who got kidnapped just after his real madrid deal)


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

In the final of Carling Cup.

I have a bet on United to win the Quadruple, £5 for like a £1300 return.
Final of Carling Cup, Premiership is looking good, just hope to win the FA Cup and Champions League aswell 

I know it's a big ask, but I figured it was worth a 5er.

Anyone see Giggs and Scholes on the weekend?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> In the final of Carling Cup.
> 
> I have a bet on United to win the Quadruple, £5 for like a £1300 return.
> Final of Carling Cup, Premiership is looking good, just hope to win the FA Cup and Champions League aswell
> 
> I know it's a big ask, but I figured it was worth a 5er.


Still going well.

This bet is now down to 5/1, when I originally took it, it was 260/1

Carling Cup is won, 7 points ahead in premiership with a game in hand.

Semi Final of FA Cup against Everton. Quarter Final of Champions League, draw is on 20th March.

So if you don't count the premiership. United have 5 teams to get past for me to win zeh moneh.

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkYou

Good luck with this bet. There is a good chance of this coming off but the Champions league will be the stumbling block I think.


----------



## Judoka

Bazza89 said:


> Apologies to any Spurs fans on here but I wanna see them go down just cos I hate Harry Redknapp.
> 
> It's gonna be hard for Villa with Young out for 3 games cos he's been one of the best players in the entire league this year. I still think it's well within our capabilties to finish in the top 4 and c'mon we're only three points off top, stranger things have happened.


I hate Harry Redknapp too, and Spurs as I have a big rivalry with a friend who is a Spurs fan.

Villa have had some bad form with has caused Arsenal within range on a good gap. Hopefully Villa return to form and beat Spurs.

2-1 Villa.


----------



## FunkYou

Bazza89 said:


> Apologies to any Spurs fans on here but I wanna see them go down just cos I hate Harry Redknapp.
> 
> It's gonna be hard for Villa with Young out for 3 games cos he's been one of the best players in the entire league this year. I still think it's well within our capabilties to finish in the top 4 and c'mon we're only three points off top, stranger things have happened.


And there was me cheering on Villa to get 4th place instead of Arsenal.


----------



## Ivan

Well Tottenham is far away from the bottom now , i can remember the start of the season like it was yesterday .. and what was with that last game .. i watch Man United losing 0-2 at home then i go out to a pub and they are 5-2 up .. German Bundesliga looks interesting even 5 teams battle for the title


----------



## truebluefan

*Liverpool’s Gerrard voted Footballer of the Year*

Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard has been voted Footballer of the Year by England’s Football Writer’s Association after the midfielder’s efforts helped put the Reds in contention for their first Premier League title since 1990.


----------



## Ivan

Not that interested in this league anymore .. Looks like Notts County gonna kick some ass in d second .. well maybe..


----------



## DropKick

This is the year of Chelsea. They are going to win the Premier League and Champions League (hopefully someone will knock off Barcelona). When Drogba and Anelka are both in form and playing together they are going to be tough to beat. Given that Man U and Liverpool seem to have fallen off a little and Chelsea has gotten better they have to be the favorites right now. Though Arsenal looks tough and Tottenham will be good to. Not having Modric for a while is going to hurt the Spurs though. So yeah, go Blues.


----------



## Ivan

Might have lost Modric for few months but gained Niko Kranjcar.. looks like Corluka had a bad night tonight.. got sent off maybe a harsh second yellow .. plus him and Kranjcar didnt have the best relationship on club level in the past but that should be the past now.. Chelsea cant buy new players for a year if i am not mistaken .. but they should have a deep and strong roster anyways..


----------



## Ivan

Well this thread is really dead.. sorry if i had anything to do with it.. it was the heat of the moment.. 

Chelsea kind of lost important points for the title race this weekend.. not sure if they have easier schedule for the rest of the season then ManUtd or Arsenal have.. 

Tottenham and Manchester City should be the game which will decide the rest.. 

interesting to watch if ya like football..


----------



## DropKick

Ivan said:


> Well this thread is really dead.. sorry if i had anything to do with it.. it was the heat of the moment..
> 
> Chelsea kind of lost important points for the title race this weekend.. not sure if they have easier schedule for the rest of the season then ManUtd or Arsenal have..
> 
> Tottenham and Manchester City should be the game which will decide the rest..
> 
> interesting to watch if ya like football..


It was a bad week for Chelsea. Getting beat at home by Inter in the Champions League and then getting a draw in a game they should have gotten 3 points from. And yeah, Arsenal and Man U both have an easier schedule the rest of the way so they probably have the advantage in the Premier League. Though Chelsea does have a game in hand.


----------



## Ivan

Still some games to play, points to win or lose for all even Portsmouth has a chance if they start winning everybody now.


----------



## Ivan

Double post.. or is it just a bump .. 

sooo the search for the champion looks to be coming to an end soon .. last game to be exact( Chelsea are in much better position then United is).. could have been worse.. 

Portsmouth not asking for licence to play in europe next year is a strange situation.. don't ya need some money now that you are bankrupt.. hmm .. guess they are smarter and know what they are doing(if anybody wants to believe that be my guest)..

How about Tottenham .. they must deserve it.. .. who would have thought they would take off like this after ramos left (guess we on this page did)


----------



## Nefilim777

Its Starts Tomorrow!!! Exciting!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Arsenal barley managed a tie. Im sad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Forget your teams every1 my boys chelsea are already running away with it, 12 goals in 2 games and none scored against.


----------



## Ivan

And things have changed at the top... again.. at least it's gonna be interesting with few teams battling for the title and some for the 4th spot..


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Not alot of people talk about footy on here then?


----------



## edlavis88

Well **** me, Rooney just single handedly beat West Ham today!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

edlavis88 said:


> Well **** me, Rooney just single handedly beat West Ham today!


man utd are annoying, i never expect anyone to beat them to the very end because they always come back, but chelsea will still make the greatest comeback in epl history


----------



## "El Guapo"

Watch Chelsea demolish the league this year..


----------



## hixxy

Ive got a £100 bet with a Man City fan this season. He reckons they will finish in the top 2, i dont think they will.


----------



## Ivan

Manchester City hah what a club and owner, just bought Aguero for shit load of money like they do all the time.. 

they should be winning every competition they are in with all those investments by now..

but i would do the same if i would become insanely rich with some club i like.. 

i often joke about it, like Dinamo Donja Mahala from Bosnia and Hercegovina in the Champions League final against some big name team.. only in my dreams, but in Russia some Mahackala is buying big time now and they almost sound like my team Dinamo Donja Mahala..

the amount of cash in the game today is just crazy high..


----------



## "El Guapo"

Top 4 - 

1) Chelsea
2) Man U
3) Man City
4) Liverpool

Watcha think?


----------



## jatin222

MAN U is my fav team....go Manchester united...go wayne rooney
RED devils


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Sunderland-Newcastle on Saturday, shitting mesel.

:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy

"El Guapo" said:


> Top 4 -
> 
> 1) Chelsea
> 2) Man U
> 3) Man City
> 4) Liverpool
> 
> Watcha think?


No chance will Chelsea win the league.. It will end up

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Man City
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham
7. Everton


----------



## Dr Gonzo

hixxy said:


> No chance will Chelsea win the league.. It will end up
> 
> 1. Man Utd
> 2. Chelsea
> 3. Man City
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Liverpool
> 6. Tottenham
> 7. Everton


Swap Arsenal and Liverpool around and I think you're spot on. Fabregas gone, Nasri going. Think it'll be close for 2nd and 3rd too.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

^^^ Bolton to pip Everton for 7th... years of non investment will cath up with them.

SAFC vs Geordies today, going to jump in the shower and get ready now! haven't been able to eat breakfast this morning absolutely kaking myself, Haway the Lads put things right against JoeyBartonUnited.


----------



## dudeabides

Manchester United v Chelsea is coming on Fox right now following football (the American kind) don't think it is live, though. Strange.


----------



## Ivan

Maybe City can beat United this weekend.. at least for the sake of something new happening..


----------

